# tetnus? I just stepped on a stupid rusty nail.



## ne prairiemama (Jan 30, 2010)

I haven't had a tet. booster since my early teens and I'm 31 so I know it's recommended, but do I really need to? I know I don't want to croak from tetnus. I worry about what else may be in the vax and hate to go in to the doc. So even if I was fully vaxed as a kid, do I really need to go in or is it just a recommendation so they can get more $$?



If it is a need then what about SHTF? Would you all keep some sort of tetnus vax for animals on hand for people or???? 

Thanks!


----------



## Sara in IN (Apr 2, 2003)

Yes, you need to go get a tetanus booster - today or tomorrow. Normal time for a tet booster is every 10 years EXCEPT in a farm/livestock environment, when the recommended time frame is every 5 years.


----------



## Justin Thyme (Jun 3, 2011)

I think that you really do, too. That's two for, none against, one on the fence.


----------



## sidepasser (May 10, 2002)

Go to the health dept. and get a booster, you are way overdue and should get one every five years if you live on a farm and work with animals/manure in gardens, etc. Pretty painless prevention of a horrid disease.


----------



## Mutti (Sep 7, 2002)

We just got our five year boosters...but my friend the health dept. nurse says we should get booster q.3 years since we are in a high risk profession, farming. Ours are free which is nice as we get squat for our county taxes otherwise!


----------



## ne prairiemama (Jan 30, 2010)

Aw fiddlesticks. I was afraid that would be the answer. I'm not needle shy but hate just dealing with the appt. itself.

If I go to the health department does it have to be in the county I live in? we are right oon the line and the ks. county health dept. is closest. The one for our state is 70 miles away. Theres a clinic near but not sure what the cost is or how willing they'd be to work with us. 

Stupid me for walking around in a dimly lit old shed with my ds croc type shoes on lol!


----------



## edcopp (Oct 9, 2004)

Rusty nails are not stupid.


----------



## ne prairiemama (Jan 30, 2010)

edcopp said:


> Rusty nails are not stupid.



LOL! So you also agree I should get the shot? 


And what about the future if there is no tetnus booster guys/gals?

Somewhere I heard that there had never been a tetnus death in someone who had been given even 1 vaccination for it, but I can't remember where...


----------



## mistletoad (Apr 17, 2003)

On the bright side, the booster won't do anything to help with the injury you have now. Oh wait, that isn't the bright side is it? lol

Make sure to get that booster before you tread on anything else.


----------



## ne prairiemama (Jan 30, 2010)

mistle, would it do nothing for this? They said to get one within 72 hours...


----------



## Del Gue (Apr 5, 2010)

Dying from tetanus is the easy part.
The really tough part comes between stepping on the nail and dying.


----------



## Ann-NWIowa (Sep 28, 2002)

It takes major medical intervention to survive tetnus and not everyone does. Medical costs alone would be horrific and you don't even want to know about the disease.


----------



## ne prairiemama (Jan 30, 2010)

Del Gue said:


> Dying from tetanus is the easy part.
> The really tough part comes between stepping on the nail and dying.


Thats what I was concerned about! I do know about the disease. I just wasn't sure what the actual chance of catching it after having been vaxed as a younger person kwim?


----------



## pinfeather (Nov 12, 2006)

I was told it's not called lockjaw because you CAN'T open your mouth, it's called lockjaw because it's so painful, you don't WANT to open your mouth! Go to the clinic!


----------



## Becka03 (Mar 29, 2009)

Of topic- but - when I was in 5th grade I wanted my ears pierced and my mom said no- so I decided to take matters into my own hands- literally- I used a needle and pierced my ear- it hurt so bad- I didn't wanna pull the needle out- that is how my mom found out- she told me I would be lucky to not get "lockjaw" - ie tetanus - so you know what this 5th grader did- slept with my mouth wide open all night- LOL- i figured if my jaw was gonna lock it was gonna be wide open so I could eat LOL!

Now on topic- get the booster- I hate hate hate needles- but you have too many people depending on you to get sick from something like this! and those lil ones need you healthy!


----------



## ryanthomas (Dec 10, 2009)

I won't tell you what to do, but personally I wouldn't get the booster. It isn't likely to help with the current injury, since it takes up to two weeks for the antibodies to develop. It also may not help for future injuries. Some studies have found that roughly half of the people who develop tetanus have current vaccinations for it. Other studies say it occurs almost exclusively in unvaccinated people. But tetanus is quite rare so the chances are low. On the other hand, the potential danger associated with the vaccine seems pretty low, but there are risks. It's really something you have to decide for yourself.


----------



## belladulcinea (Jun 21, 2006)

Yes! Please get the shot! It would be my luck that I would get tetnus!


----------



## Del Gue (Apr 5, 2010)

There is no documented risk factor in existence that would make me risk contracting tetanus.
You could show me proof that there is a 1% chance my left arm would fall off, I'd take the booster.

heck, give me 2 I like to live dangerously.


----------



## ryanthomas (Dec 10, 2009)

One of the risks of the vaccine is contracting tetanus. So it's kind of a catch 22.


----------



## mqualls82 (Sep 6, 2010)

Around here the tetanus shot is free at the health department. Just got one the other day.


----------



## beaglady (Oct 7, 2002)

Having watched a beloved dog of mine die of tetanus a few months ago, I say Get the shot! It was not a good death.


----------



## NickieL (Jun 15, 2007)

Get the shot, I get mine every 5 years. Last time I got it a little sooner after being attacked by a neighbor's dog on my lawn. I stepped on a rusty nail a couple weeks ago, went right through a new pair of shoes too...peeved me to no end that I got a hole in the shoe already.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

> But tetanus is quite rare


*Because* MOST people get the shot


----------



## lemonthyme7 (Jul 8, 2010)

I agree, get the shot. Also, if the nail was nice and rusty watch out for infection. Stepped on a rusty nail when I was about 10 and within a day or two had nice red streaks coming from the puncture hole. If you got the puncture hole to bleed good there is probably less of a chance of infection but mine wouldn't bleed and I ended up on a nice course of antibiotics in addition to the tetanus shot.


----------



## ryanthomas (Dec 10, 2009)

It's quite rare even in places where most people don't get the shot, though. It's a toss-up. Get it if you want it. I wouldn't.


----------



## naturelover (Jun 6, 2006)

What have you done to treat the wound where the nail went in? Did you flush it? What part of your foot was it? Was it near any toe joints?

Another vote here for getting the tetanus shot.

.


----------



## beachcomber (Dec 2, 2008)

i put ichthammol on things like that. great prep item


----------



## pamda (Oct 14, 2004)

ryanthomas said:


> It's quite rare even in places where most people don't get the shot, though. It's a toss-up. Get it if you want it. I wouldn't.


 Me,either. And I was trained that you had to. I still do not understand a vaccine after the fact. I would clean the heck out of it, soak twice a day in epsom or sea salt and hot h2o and keep it wrapped and clean. And anyone who is getting these shots more than every 10 years as listed in the medical paper work, do you know that you are also getting other vaccines with that ? and in higher doses than needed? If it was a really dirty nail, try for some antibiotics as you stand a better chance of infection that getting tetnus. 
Any way that's just my choice in medical care and luckily in this country, for now, I can make my own choices.


----------



## mistletoad (Apr 17, 2003)

I think after five tetanus vaccinations you are considered to have lifelong immunity. If you have not had five you should get the shot. It does take time for the shot to work, but it also takes up to 21 days for the illness to develop - so even if the shot takes 2 weeks to boost immunity it could still offer protection.


----------



## Usingmyrights (Jan 10, 2011)

I was going to ask why the nail was stupid, you're the one that stepped on it, but that seems to have been pretty well covered already.


----------



## mpillow (Jan 24, 2003)

had the same problem last year! there's proof on here somewhere.

I was right at 10yrs so I did go and get it after about a week. The shot left me a bit ill and if you're nursing make sure to ask about potential effects on baby.

Hope things heal up quick!


----------



## Shrarvrs88 (May 8, 2010)

We hardly ever go to the Dr...but that doesn't make us intelligent or anything, I guess. LOL. My hubby had a red streak going up his arm at one point, and I begged him to ge, but he wouldn't. So I had him open the wound, and we cleaned the heck out of it. It went away a few days after starting sea salt soaks. I have not gone to the Dr for puncture wounds, but you DO have to make sure they bleed good when it happens. They need to bleed profusely, basically...and then I pump hydrogen pyroxide and keep it clean. Very clean...and soak it once a day. But I have never had a problem with it. If it was me, I wouldn't go to the Dr. You get two other vacs with it, it's the DTaP over here. I believe it has Diptheria, Tetnus, and Pertussis.


----------



## Sanza (Sep 8, 2008)

So did you go get the shot? Either way just be careful about infection and blood poisoning from the nail.
Deliberately letting yourself be vulnerable to something like lockjaw is not something I would do. 
I got the tetanus booster shot a couple years ago, because living on a farm I find I'm constantly getting scraped and cut up. 
Since then I stepped on a nail, sliced my knee open with wire and then a few days ago stepped on another nail......I'm not worried because of having the shot. This time I soaked my foot in epsom salts and used comfrey and now, 3 days later it's almost 100% healed.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

> *I still do not understand *a vaccine after the fact


There is a tetanus* ANTItoxin*, and a tetanus Toxoid

It's not hard to understand

The "booster" is not a "vaccine" that gives long term protection, but , as it's named, "boosts" your immunity over the short term before the bacteria has a chance to multiply.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

> It's quite rare even in places where most people don't get the shot


I'm not seeing any data that supports that at all


----------



## Teri (Jan 13, 2003)

One of our sons stepped on a rusty nail under a pile of horse manure in the pasture in his bare feet (yeah, he should have known better). Our low-intervention doctor said not to worry about it. We got him the shot anyway, just to be sure.


----------



## ne prairiemama (Jan 30, 2010)

I did go get the shot. Had a hard time deciding but in the end I went ahead. It didn't bleed much at all. Like one little drop. I couldn't get anything in it to clean it well as it was a bent nail and went in and curved a ways and it seems like the outside is shut already today??? 

I got it without the pertussis in it. It was hard to decide and I'm not sure what the right choice was still for sure. We don't do vax generally at all. Just praying for no side effects from it now.


----------



## ryanthomas (Dec 10, 2009)

You'll probably be fine. Don't worry about it. If side effects happen, then you can deal with them.



Bearfootfarm said:


> I'm not seeing any data that supports that at all


I'm not going to try to convince you. Most doctors disagree with me. Doesn't mean they're right. When I was in med school, I did my own reading above and beyond the required texts. I came to my own conclusions. Everyone should do the same.


----------



## ne prairiemama (Jan 30, 2010)

RT I feel ok so far, except my tonsils are a little sore. Prolly dry since I was out in the heat today. so probably. Thanks for telling me not to worry. I tend to be a worrier.

I am grateful for everyone that shared here or pm'd. Glad to hear both views on it. 


sanza ouch! i'm sorry! glad its all getting better!


----------



## Usingmyrights (Jan 10, 2011)

Teri said:


> One of our sons stepped on a rusty nail under a pile of horse manure in the pasture in his bare feet (yeah, he should have known better). Our low-intervention doctor said not to worry about it. We got him the shot anyway, just to be sure.


I try to avoid stepping in manure in general unless its pretty well on its way to compost, especially if I'm barefoot.


----------



## sarhound (Mar 11, 2008)

I watched a patient die from tetanus when I was in nursing school. Believe me, you don't want to die that kind of death.

Anyone who's liable to have a penetrating injury needs the vaccine. Living on a farm and working with horses, it's a no-brainer for me. I've had too many nasty wounds where anerobic bacteria would just love to take up residence.


----------



## Smallhomestead (Feb 25, 2011)

I made the mistake of getting two Tetanus shots in a short time span. I'm still here and no side effects.


----------



## ne prairiemama (Jan 30, 2010)

Thanks all it seems like all is well. It healed up nice and I'm still alive


----------



## beaglebiz (Aug 5, 2008)

NickieL said:


> Get the shot, I get mine every 5 years. Last time I got it a little sooner after being attacked by a neighbor's dog on my lawn. I stepped on a rusty nail a couple weeks ago, went right through a new pair of shoes too...peeved me to no end that I got a hole in the shoe already.


Nickie, you are not having any luck with shoes. You should wear workboots all summer long


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

We don't normally keep up with out tetanus shots here (no animals or equipment rusty or not). BUT we go to the Dr. every time we damage ourselves. Yep, we are that kind of family...we don't get hurt, we do damage LOL. We are all up to date as of now, had to be to move to Hungary. There was a time when DH would walk in the door and the ER staff would go get a tetanus shot ready....they almost knew his name (or so it seemed, lol).


----------



## texican (Oct 4, 2003)

When I get poked with something, rusty or not, I stop what I'm doing, speak some very loud and precise "French phrases" that I know... go over to the nearest water hose and rinse the hole out, squeezing the devil out of the surrounding flesh, making it bleed profusely. Go inside, and flush with more water, and keep making it bleed. Flood the area with betadine (even if it might kill some living flesh) and hope any buggers present get scared and take the ride down the sink.

I won't have tetanus shots available, if the world crumbles... I go to extraordinary ends now to avoid doc visits... figure if I depended on going to a doc now for every little thing, I'd be in extra trouble, if there weren't a doc available.

(Actually, my closest neighbor is a retired doc... he has a 2nd home... figure he'd move out 'here' if the world got crazy... his home in the 'big town' would probably get 'hot'.


----------



## ne prairiemama (Jan 30, 2010)

Texican we usually really try to avoid the doc's office too. Had our last baby here at home with just dh and I (well the dc were home but it was 4:30 am)

I believe most times you pick up more from the docs office than what you get rid of! My sister had a co worker that twisted his ankle bad on Fri. went to the hospital andd got it checked and wrapped (sprain) and died of a flesh eating staph infection aquired there at the hossy by Monday!

This wound barely bled a drop though it went deep so it made me sorta paranoid. I did go right in (was right near the house) and squeezed and put peroxide ect, then washed it in the tub. It prolly woulda been fine but I was worried with the lack of blood.


----------



## livinzoo (Aug 29, 2007)

The vaccine that they give you does nothing for the current injury. Hospitals generally don't even carry the antitoxin, which is what you would want if you thought you were exposed to tetanus.


----------



## texican (Oct 4, 2003)

ne prairiemama said:


> Texican we usually really try to avoid the doc's office too. Had our last baby here at home with just dh and I (well the dc were home but it was 4:30 am)
> 
> I believe most times you pick up more from the docs office than what you get rid of! My sister had a co worker that twisted his ankle bad on Fri. went to the hospital andd got it checked and wrapped (sprain) and died of a flesh eating staph infection aquired there at the hossy by Monday!
> 
> This wound barely bled a drop though it went deep so it made me sorta paranoid. I did go right in (was right near the house) and squeezed and put peroxide ect, then washed it in the tub. It prolly woulda been fine but I was worried with the lack of blood.


When it's a puncture, and I can't get it bled out satisfactorily, I get a large syringe (with the needle off.... we have cases of all sizes, with all the critters needing attention) fill it with water (clean, sterile if possible) and push it up in the hole and push the plunger... trying to wash out as much of the nasties as possible. Probably just a 'make me feel better mentally' exercise, but still, it might work...


----------

